# Ice Fishing Minnows?



## ringneckhnter (Nov 27, 2006)

How do you hook your minnows for ice fishing? Through the back, tail, head? What kind of rigs call for different techniques?

I like to follow the "flow" of the lure, like a buckshot spoon for example i like to hook the minnow through the head because it has more length to it when you jig it.

What do you guys do?


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

When Just any plain old bobber fishing i hook it thru the back and when gigging i just use a minnow head


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

ReKooH said:


> When Just any plain old bobber fishing i hook it thru the back and when gigging i just use a minnow head


Yep, all my tip-ups get hooked through the back. I run 100% colored-glow in the dark trebles on all my tip-ups(simple awesome hooks). Lets the minnow swim freely and with the trebles you hardly ever get fish to completely spit the hook before hooksets.

When I jig I usually just use the head or else Im using a lure that doesnt need bait.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I usually go by how the lure is going to sit in the water. For example if I am using a Fat Boy or Genz Worm I hook the minnow through the lips. When using a Frostee, Gem n eye, or plain hook I hook the minnow in the tail or back. When jigging with a spoon or swim bait I will use a head.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

when using tip ups i hook em' through the head....i


----------

